# built box for morel elate woofers.



## elad965 (Oct 9, 2009)

i want to built box for them.
i have the 6" woofers.

the box we be made from mdf wood.

i wanna used the set on home.


how much litters this woofer need ? for sealed box only.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

LinearTeam

Download the software and see what it suggests.


----------



## elad965 (Oct 9, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## jeff3000 (Sep 30, 2009)

what size did you choose?


----------



## elad965 (Oct 9, 2009)

9 liters.


----------

